# How best to secure crate in Minivan



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

We have just bought a 2014 Honda Odyssey, specifically with the intention of being able to have an xl plastic dog crate such as a vari-kennel in there for a secure ride for our GSD. We have taken out the second row seats and plan on using the sliding side-door on the passenger side (non-traffic side) for entry/exit. This way the 3rd row seats can either remain upright or we can fold them down and under for more cargo room without disturbing the crate. We will likely add a second crate when we get the second dog. So, the question is, how best to secure the crate? Anyone have any experience or ideas for this?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My newest vari-kennel actually has reinforced tie down holes in the corners and most vehicles have tie down attachment points. With my aluuminum dog boxes I use ratchet tie down straps secured to anchor points.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use about a million bungees to attach the crates to the tie downs in the minivan floor. I have 3 of the 36" wire crates set up all the time. Two in the back, one on the side. Having crates with side doors are helpful. I still have one middle seat up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wedge so many crates in, they fit like tetris and can't go anywhere


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I rented a van to drive up to Michigan and back. I used bungie cords to tie down the crate after folding the seats. It had stow and go seating so the floor was flat and had convenient little doo dads to hook the cords to. I also had room to bungie down my cooler and other stuff. It had really cool remote control doors and back hatch. I really miss that van but not the gas mileage!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I wedge so many crates in, they fit like tetris and can't go anywhere


Yes! 

Most newer crates do have somewhere designated to attach tie downs to, and any van I've ever packed dogs into I've been able to find multiple spots to attach the other end of the tie down. Bungee cords work, but I feel more secure with the ratchet straps.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Hubby informs me we have ratchet straps somewhere ... must find them and figure out how to use them. I think we can make use of the metal doodads that anchored the 2nd row seats in before we removed them. I should be able to figure this out. Bungee cords are another good suggestion. Thanks again!


----------

